# Can you tell me what the name of this film is...



## Tristann_Good (May 11, 2012)

Hi all,

A couple of years back I was watching a lot of asian films, especially of the horror vein, and there was one which I really liked and have been trying to remember but just can't!  If anyone can tell me what it is I would REALLY appreciate it, I will attempt to describe it here, but I warn you it may just sound like a very messed up dream - 

A middle aged man is surveying some tunnels under the city and comes across some strange beings (they seem a little like robots) and while trying to get away he finds a young girl who he saves.  She is actually a vampiric type creature herself and he hides her in his appartments and feeds her his blood but eventually had to resort to getting her food from other sources.  In the end he had to return her to the tunnels, but when he takes her down he finds that really deep under the city there is this luch green cavern that inexplicably has a lot of sunlight.

I'm not explaining it all that well, but sometimes those kinds of films can be a bit mad.  Does it ring any bells with anyone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tristann_Good (May 11, 2012)

Sorry, this should have gone into Oriental Theatre! My mistake...


----------



## Riddick (Dec 11, 2012)

This movie sounds familiar but I can't place the name myself... I'll see if I can search around and figure it out.


----------

